# When should I start baiting?



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> They probably won't be able to get food out of a barrel fast enough to run out in a week with the new 1" max hole side law.
> 
> Seems all the new law does is give food to the ***** that can reach in, and not the bears.


I hope it goes will. I’m interested in knowing how it goes. I’m trying out a new system this year. The shaker barrel will be on a platform like a compose barrel and they will roll it. Exposing their lungs . You place it behind a large tree. So their head is hidden . They won’t be able to see the hunter move to take the shot.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Biggbear said:


> I
> 
> 
> I agree with Scotty, leave the fishguts at home. I assume by hanging that stuff high you're trying to broadcast scent. Instead of fishguts mix cheap vanilla and liquid smoke in a spray bottle anf spray it up into the trees every time you bait. That scent carries for a looonng way. When approaching from downwind I can smell it from almost 100 yards, how far do you think a bear can smell it from? My guess is miles. I got that tip from this site, and it has worked like a charm. Hope it helps you.


 I hear the blue berry scent is working very well down this way. I planing on getting some and mix with oil and spray on the trees with a water gun. Oil on the ground so the bears can cover their trail with oil. Other bears will find it and follow right to the bait.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Blueberry always works well for me. There is commercially available bear scent spray but I make my own and it works well for less than 1/2 the cost. 

If I was baiting longer than a week and more baits I’d buy in larger volume and cut the cost even more.


----------

